# Can you get a NIE number with an outstanding warrant in the UK?



## muppet2012 (Dec 4, 2013)

A friend of mine has an outstanding warrant in the UK for a fine she is disputing. She wants to get her NIE number but is worried that the warrant will flag up on her passport. Will this happen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

Disputing generally means fighting it. Not running away so a warrant needs to be issued.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not so sure that anything would show up. 

When we got our NIE's and then 'residencia', (to my knowledge) no check was made for any warrants etc.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Absolutely no checks of that nature are performed here....


----------



## muppet2012 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I realise I posted 'without' but of course that should be 'with'. Just to clarify its a UK warrant not a European arrest warrant.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

muppet2012 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I realise I posted 'without' but of course that should be 'with'. Just to clarify its a UK warrant not a European arrest warrant.


getting a NIE has nothing to do with criminal records - it's just a fiscal/tax number

does she actually live here though?

if so, then she should be registering as resident - that's a different process, but they still don't do a criminal record check for EU citizens afaik

the resident cert/card is issued immediately - I guess it's possible that the UK might be informed later though :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

muppet2012 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I realise I posted 'without' but of course that should be 'with'. Just to clarify its a UK warrant not a European arrest warrant.


I've changed it for you


----------



## muppet2012 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. getting a clearer picture


----------

